# Solved: Cannot connetct a Sony Bravia tv to internet on a wired connection



## sonyuser (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi, I have a Sony Bravia tv which I am trying to connect to the internet. I have connected to my router via a wired Ethernet cable. I have an Orange Livebox router, I have tried to auto connect after clicking that after a while it gives the following message
_wireless device : OK_
_local access : failed_
_Internet access: failed_
I have run cmd and the following shows
_C:\Documents and Settings\Michael>ipconfig_
_Windows IP Configuration_
_Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:_
_Connection-specific DNS Suffix, : home_
_IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.85_
_Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0_
_Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1_

When I run the auto configure on the tv it has the following settings:
_Wired connection OK_
_Cable connection OK_
_IP Address Auto_
_IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.177.168_
_Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0_
_Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1_
_Primary DNS ....................: 192.168.1.1_
_Secondary DNS................: 192.168.1.1_

And the message is:
_wireless device : OK_
_local access : failed_
_Internet access: failed_

And I have I have tried setting the tv manually to:

_IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.15 _
_Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0_
_Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1_
_Primary DNS ....................: 192.168.1.1_
_Secondary DNS................: 192.168.1.1_

And the message is:
_wireless device : OK_
_local access : failed_
_Internet access: failed_

My system info is:
OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name MICHAEL-E75900E
System Manufacturer Dell Inc.
System Model Dell DM061
System Type X86-based PC
Processor x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6 GenuineIntel ~2127 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date Dell Inc. 2.4.0, 24/05/2007
SMBIOS Version 2.3
Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS
System Directory C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Locale United Kingdom
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
User Name MICHAEL-E75900E\Michael
Time Zone GMT Standard Time
Total Physical Memory 4,096.00 MB
Available Physical Memory 1.57 GB
Total Virtual Memory 2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory 1.96 GB
Page File Space 5.84 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys

Can anyone please tell me what I am doing wrong. Many thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i wonder why it says


> wireless device : OK


 as you are not connected with a with a wireless - is there an option to setup the LAN or the Wireless ??

connect a PC to the cable you are using on the TV and make sure it works with a pc 
then connect to the TV and do a full power cycle

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## sonyuser (Mar 3, 2012)

Etaf
Many thanks for your help. The problem has now been resolved and I have connected. Regards.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

to help others what resolved the issue ?


----------



## sonyuser (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Etaf
Going through the power cycle as suggested to reset the router worked. I did notice however that on resetting the router, my tv services on the Orange Livebox were now disabled. As a quick test I enabled the tv services to see if this caused the problem and it did. I then diasbled and I can connect to the network again. As I don't use the Orange tv service this is not an issue for me. Many thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------

